# New to the forums



## treksinthesiddhis (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi! 

I am amazed at the wealth of information i have found here in the threads and archives. I look forward to learning from you all, and hopefully bringing someting to the table myself.

I am always looking at what's out there and trying to learn as much as i can from as many different people as possible.

I have a background in Aikido, toshindo ninjitsu, jiujitsu, wing chun, muay thai, kuk sool won and tkd. I have dabbled in several other martial arts, but not enough to speak with any real frame of referance other than ignorance. I consider myself very much still a beginer... the more arts i explore, the less i feel i know :idunno: . 

I am most interested in exploring the combat Filipino arts next and would welcome pm's from anyone with info on fma resources, camps, or seminars. Additionally, i am searching for a school in NC. Any sugestions? (pm me, don't want to muddy up the intro forum )

I am also interested in all forms of spirituality, especially in how spirituality relates to martial arts through ki/chi/prana development. 

Well, this has been a very self centered "I" post, but hopefully now you have some idea of what i am here to learn and what i might offer you!  

Thanks again for having me as a part of your comunity.

Namaste
-Rob


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2005)

Rob, welcome to MartialTalk.  Please contribute and enjoy your stay! :asian:


----------



## Raewyn (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Rob, looking forward to your posts


----------



## dubljay (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!  All the expereince in those various arts, thats pretty amazing. I am looking forward to your posts and learning from you broad experiences.

 Happy Posting!

 -Josh-


----------



## MJS (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## Kelligren (Mar 1, 2005)

I share your interest in the spiritual side of the martial arts. I, too, have found this forum to be informative and friendly and look forward to learning much from everyone.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 1, 2005)

Kelligren, welcome to Martial Talk.  Good luck in your search; we have a number of martial artists here that come out of Indiana.  Enjoy your time here, help yourself to the boards and all of the information contained within.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.  Above all else, happy posting!


----------



## treksinthesiddhis (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks to all so much for the warm welcome


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome Trek!  Also be sure to use the search function at the top blue bar, many of your questions may be already answered!  TW


----------



## still learning (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy all the info's.....Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Rob 

Good to have you aboard~!
Welcome and Enjoy 

~Tess


----------

